# Online t-shirt designer



## 1stoptees (Jul 24, 2009)

Has anyone used Click N Print as an online t-shirt designer. I just stumbled across it and it looks pretty cool. Any one know anything about it? Relaible, Cost etc. Thanks
Mary Ellen


----------



## hlc (Dec 7, 2009)

no i never heard about it. do u have a link?


----------



## 1stoptees (Jul 24, 2009)

Sorry I had the wrong name it is 'Design & Click". Any one used it? here is link. www.designandclick.com

Mary Ellen


----------



## hlc (Dec 7, 2009)

1stoptees said:


> Sorry I had the wrong name it is 'Design & Click". Any one used it? here is link. www.designandclick.com
> 
> Mary Ellen


 me as a customer dont really like those websites. its like its missing its style. thers so many websites like that. but i say it only because im working on my own brand so thats why im so negative about clik design lol.
i rather have all tees printed and ready to buy


----------



## tatterscreek (Feb 28, 2008)

I looked at the website and it has some possibilities. There is not very much info on the site so I tried to contact them. So far I have had no response to voice mail or e-mail. It may be a beta product and not fully functional. 

Jim


----------



## alvin6661 (Dec 17, 2009)

they are really expensive too and lame as far as the graphics are concerned.


----------



## AaronM (Mar 28, 2007)

It comes with the full line of Great Dane Graphics images, which are actually pretty popular from my understanding. Send me an email or PM and I can get you set-up with an online demo and more details.


----------

